# Who can do this Z perm the fastest?



## alexc (Jun 1, 2008)

U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U

I think most people use this alg. What everyone's best time with it? (Using wrists to start/stop timer.) Mine is 1.59, which I think is ridiculously fast, especially because its 17 moves. That's approximately 1move/.094 s and 10.64 moves/sec! Anyway, I'm just curious about what times other people get on this alg. Good luck!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 1, 2008)

1.66, but I'm not warmed up at all...

If you want a real challenge, try to get the Stryker Z sub-4.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 1, 2008)

1.44, 1.43, 1.41, 1.40, 1.38. (Progression, not consecutive). The 1.44-1.43 were done with Rubiks DIY, and then the latter is with OH Joy cube. I might be able to get faster, but I'm making too much loud sound which annoys my sister lol.


----------



## alexc (Jun 1, 2008)

@lucas garron

What's the stryker Z?

@Harris Chan

Nice times!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 1, 2008)

http://archive.garron.us/vid/2008/stryker_Z_3_60.mp4


----------



## alexc (Jun 2, 2008)

The video doesn't work for me.


----------



## Dene (Jun 2, 2008)

I think Yu Nakajima would be quite quick. I myself could only sub2 maybe one in every 20 attempts >.< My Z sucks.... I prefer Dan Knights', but I can't do it consistently.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 2, 2008)

1.43, 1.40, 1.38, 1.36. Just wanted to beat Harris


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 2, 2008)

@ Lucas:
Can you gimme the alg for this "stryker Z"??

1.78


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 2, 2008)

U2' R U R U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' U R U' R U' R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 2, 2008)

Holy kajeebees.
Thats a LONG #$% algorithm!!


----------



## alexc (Jun 2, 2008)

Gulp...how many moves is that?!


----------



## Jai (Jun 2, 2008)

32 moves HTM. Yes, I actually counted.


----------



## n00bcubix (Jun 2, 2008)

my fastest is 1.41


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 2, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> 1.43, 1.40, 1.38, 1.36. Just wanted to beat Harris



Hehe, wait till tomorrow when I get my Type Ds (hopefully), and you'll be doing some more Z perms Jason! lol

Edit: Meh, just a quick try: 1.34 with Type D. It smells bad =(


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 3, 2008)

You sub-13s guys are pathetic. You're all usually faster than me by about 70-110% on algs. 35% on Z is pathetic. I get about 1.9 on either my algs, apparently I should keep mine. I like the mirror of the Dan Knight's one, it feels almost 2-gen, but only 12 moves. But 9 move MU alg FTW!


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 3, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> U2' R U R U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' U R U' R U' R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R



Why? I've found several Z's about 20 moves just playing with OLLs.


----------



## shelley (Jun 3, 2008)

It was a practical joke played on a friend who said he would learn a 2-gen Z-perm even if it had more moves, because the execution looked so much easier. However, he did eventually figure out something was up and now he's learning a considerably shorter Z-perm.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 3, 2008)

I got like, 4 seconds, just because I had never tried that for Z before. I use M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2

I can do that in 2.xx


----------



## soccerking813 (Jan 28, 2009)

I also use the alg. Much easier to memorize.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 28, 2009)

Why would you bump a topic that is 1 year old?


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 28, 2009)

man..u guys are freakin fast..i did it in 2.58 seconds


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 28, 2009)

1 did a 2.13 just now..haha


----------



## yurivish (Jan 28, 2009)

My best with the MU alg is about 1.41.


----------



## Garmon (Jan 28, 2009)

I use M2, F2, M2, F2, U', M2, U', M2, U2
For this I can get sub4, slow I know.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 28, 2009)

2.50 with M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M U2. I should probably learn the 2-gen R U alg but i'm lazy...


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 28, 2009)

My best with MU is now 1.38. I can see myself getting sub-1.2 eventually.
And best with RU is around 1.6.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 28, 2009)

Pfft I still can't beat sub-4 for ANY Pll case (U perms = 4.1x seconds?)


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 28, 2009)

I use the 2-gen one, but I get somewhere around 2.5 with it.


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 28, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> I use the 2-gen one, but I get somewhere around 2.5 with it.



I dont think you really understand what 2-gen means.

Could be MU, RU, LU, FU, etc etc.

2-gen means it only requires the use of 2 sides of the puzzle


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 28, 2009)

The M *slice* is not a side.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 29, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> The M *slice* is not a side.


But it's a generator.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 29, 2009)

2-gen could be lots of stuff. <H-perm,D>, for example.

>_>


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 29, 2009)

There was an entire discussion on what 2-gen meant, he implied it meant using 2 sides and he just listed the M slice as a side. I realize it's a generator, but he claimed it was a side.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow... so this is the perm I just learned which took me 40 minutes! That's because I was bumping and singing my music at the same time. Which goes to show I shouldn't do that in school Anyway, the alg I use is like 18 moves if you count the double turns. OUCH!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 29, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> There was an entire discussion on what 2-gen meant, he implied it meant using 2 sides and he just listed the M slice as a side. I realize it's a generator, but he claimed it was a side.


Then correct the part that says implies that a generator is a side.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 30, 2009)

M slice Z perm FTW!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 30, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> M slice Z perm FTW!


UF-DF UB-DB?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > M slice Z perm FTW!
> ...



Bahaha that was awesome. But anyway, M slice+U Z perm, ftw.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2009)

UR'U'RU'RURU'R'URUR2U'R'U mean of 5: 1.85
1.86, 1.91, 1.69, 1.98, 1.82

U2M2'UM2'UM'U2M2U2M' mean of 5: 2:14
2.22, 1.91 2.36, 2.25, 1.97

:. UR>UM 



Lucas Garron said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > M slice Z perm FTW!
> ...


 nah that's a just noob H-perm (some people at my school believe that M2U2M2U2 is an H perm since it forms an 'H' on the F and B faces)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 30, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> UR'U'RU'RURU'R'URUR2U'R'U mean of 5: 1.85
> 1.86, 1.91, 1.69, 1.98, 1.82
> 
> U2M2'UM2'UM'U2M2U2M' mean of 5: 2:14
> ...


1.85 > 2.14 ?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > UR'U'RU'RURU'R'URUR2U'R'U mean of 5: 1.85
> ...


 I meant the UR one is greater than the UM one IMO.


----------



## gasmus (Jan 30, 2009)

my fastest with the RU alg was 1.18 but i use MU now and my fastest is 1.05(UM'U'M'2U'M'2U'M'U'2M'2) itd be nice to get a sub 1 but ive had 1.05 like 15 times i just cant seem to beat it! i looove MU

i wonder how much some people have improoved since this thread started


----------



## coinman (Jan 30, 2009)

I do "M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U'". My best time after a few attempts is 2.72 but im not that fast..


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 30, 2009)

Recently I was able to do the alg M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 in 1.00. I had a couple 1.03s and 1.04s before that one. I'm not sure if I'll ever get sub 1 though...


----------



## Rosson91 (Jan 30, 2009)

my best is 1.24 with the MU one.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 30, 2009)

My unique alg
M'UM2'UM2'UM'U2M2'U'
single: 1.28, average: 1.37

Katsu
R'U'RU'RURU'R'URUR2U'R'U2
single: 1.59, average: 1.94
OH single: 2.50, OH average: 3.06

Dan Knight mirror
l'URU'D'RUD'RU'R'D2B'x'
single: 1.55, average: 1.87

Edit:


coinman said:


> I do "M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U'". My best time after a few attempts is 2.72 but im not that fast..


That's cool! I found the alg myself and I've never seen anyone else use it (except for one other person who mentioned he adopted the alg from my video)!

I actually liked Jason Baum's alg too, but I like mine more, also, I'm already quite fast at it.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 31, 2009)

Jason Baum said:


> Recently I was able to do the alg M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 in 1.00. I had a couple 1.03s and 1.04s before that one. I'm not sure if I'll ever get sub 1 though...



But that can have 6 double triggers in it. D: You should try one of the algs with only 4 double triggers.


----------



## Scigatt (Feb 14, 2009)

I want to see how fast an someone do my Z perm[FB reflection of (R U R2) F' (R U R U R') U2 (R' F R U) (R U2 R')]. It's 3-gen, but other than that awkward F'(F for me) it flows very well.


----------

